# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen

## Ummy

Hallo allemaal,

Ik ben Ummy 49jaar ik heb 4dochters en 3kleinzoontjes waar ik altijd met veel plezier op gepast hebt zij zijn 4-2-1-jaar oud.vorig jaar heb ik hevige pijn gekregen in mijn linker knieholte heb een mri scan gehad waaruit bleek dat ik beginnende artrose heb ik heb pijnstillers gekregen dyclofenac wat in het begin wel hielp maar nu totaal niet meer de pijn begint echt m'n leven een beetje over te nemen ben zo beperkt in de dingen die ik doe smorend moet ik de dingen doen die gedaan moeten worden want smiddags is m'n kaarje opgebrand ik vind dit zo frustrerend ook voor mijn 2jongste dochters van 12nen15die ook hun aandacht vragen zij hebben beide ook ADHD wat het er soms niet makkelijk op maakt .ook als ik een drukke dag heb gehad kan ik savonds niet meer lopen moet dan zittend de trap op om naar m'n bed te gaan voel me soms net een oud vrouwtje wie heeft er ook deze klachten en kan mij misschien advies geven om de pijn wat dragelijker te maken.????

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Ummy,  :Smile:  moeder van 3 kinderen en kleinkinderen....een bijzonder iets....welkom bij mediCity...

Wat akelig dat jij je zo voelt maar artrose is pijnlijk natuurlijk. :Frown: ...jammer dat de diclofenac niet meer helpt, het is een pittig medicijn die sommige mensen ook niet altijd mogen blijven slikken zonder dat ze er maagbeschermers bij moeten nemen!!!!maar dan ben je toe aan een andere pijnstiller...ook lijkt het mij dat je tussen de bedrijven door steeds even moet uitrusten om de zware taak aan te kunnen gaan met je andere 2 jonge kinderen die ADHD hebben....dat is een drukte van jewelst....heb je nog hulp van iemand of sta je er alleen voor?....natuurlijk ben je dan 's avonds helemaal aan de latten...je energie is dan compleet op...tijd om bij te tanken en een plan te bedenken....artrose kun je na mijn weten weinig aan doen... ik zou het zo niet weten, maar ik wil je er wel veel sterkte mee wensen.... :Wink: .
ik zou zeggen, zorg dat je goede andere medicijnen krijgt...misschien even uitrusten als je kinderen op school zijn, als dat mogelijk is...ieder mens/patient die wat mankeert moet ook wennen aan zijn ziekte en wat voor een gevolgen dat met zich meebrengt... :Embarrassment:  het is zwaar en je leven wordt overhoop gehaald en dat kost tijd en kracht....het geeft verdriet en je moet het een plekje geven...lief mens ik wens je veel sterkte toe en ik hoop dat iemand hier goede tips voor je heeft....tot slot wens ik je gezelligheid toe op MediCity...ook steun en kracht etc....goed weekend, en hou je haaks...
Vriendelijke groeten van Elisabeth  :Big Grin:

----------

